# Vaccinations



## GTGallop

Well Friends and Neighbors,

I found out my insurance covers immunizations at 100% (preventative care) so I've set up a schedule to go every Friday until I've had every single shot that we give kids here in the states. Just trying to cover my bases in case I missed one as a kid or because it wore off with age. Then I'll move on to the stuff that you get if you are travelling to Mexico, Guatemala, Belize, Costa Rica, Canada etc. Mainly because these are attached countries via land mass and I'm more likely to travel there or be with people that travel there.

Today was TDap and MMR.
Next Friday is Pneumococcal (Pneumonia) and Meningococcal (Bacterial Meningitis). Those are two doser's so I'll have to go back after a few months and get Round #2.

Then we move on to Hep A&B and Hib. When October gets here, Influenza. Then on to typhoid and the other exotics.

The idea is that:
1. I need to get caught up any way - no harm, no foul.
2. I want them in me long enough to get my system up to snuff before anything happens.
3. I don't want to get put on some waiting list later when the demand shoots through the roof.
4. In my mind, even if I had to pay for these out of pocket, it is cheap insurance against what could happen. Just another step in getting prepared.

If you are thinking about doing the same, I HIGHLY recommend it.
Here is a link to what you SHOULD have already had. http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/downloads/adult/adult-schedule-easy-read.pdf
But I know as a kid they weren't giving my generation Hep A/B, Pneumococcal, Hib, or HPV. So I've got a pretty good gap there. You may too.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Old SF Guy

One piece of advice...when you get to Gamma gobulin shots...put it under your arm pit for like 20 minutes or else its like injecting honey into you ass. Me? I think your completely insane....let me get a shot of every prototype drug the FDA has advocated since they have such a great record of being right... maybe afterwards you can fire proof your house with some FDA approved asbestos fire retardants...maybe even re-paint it in a bright green with some lead paint.. The gave me one shot during desert storm...before I refused anything further... I will not mention the ramifications publicly. Eat some damn honey and go to sleep.


----------



## Smitty901

Thanks to my mom and the US Army I have had every shot known to man kind more than once. The Army use to keep shot records on a card if your card did not show up with you and time to loaded up came you got in line and got them again. It did not madder if you were still bleeding from the last ones. (remember the air gun shots). Anthrax had that complete series twice because they lost the record and the darn medic knew I had it because he was the one the did my last set. Your card had to be current and if they did not have it you were not current.
Up side even at my age I have had a very health life . While expose to many serious diseases in foreign countries , I was mostly unaffected .


----------



## Old SF Guy

Smitty901 said:


> Thanks to my mom and the US Army I have had every shot known to man kind more than once. The Army use to keep shot records on a card if your card did not show up with you and time to loaded up came you got in line and got them again. It did not madder if you were still bleeding from the last ones. (remember the air gun shots). Anthrax had that complete series twice because they lost the record and the darn medic knew I had it because he was the one the did my last set. Your card had to be current and if they did not have it you were not current.
> Up side even at my age I have had a very health life . While expose to many serious diseases in foreign countries , I was mostly unaffected .


They were going to kick my ass out for refusing anthrax until I learned that claiming you had seriuses (can't spell it but didn't have to to claim it) kept me from that useless inoculation. They gave me PB tablets in Desert storm and told me I had to force my soldiers to take them....I said **** you...I ain't taking them nor will I force it. Damn experimental drugs on soldiers. Not this Old SF Guy. I'll drink myself into a comma before I let you medicate me and my offspring into obedience...


----------



## Innkeeper

Smitty901 said:


> Thanks to my mom and the US Army I have had every shot known to man kind more than once. The Army use to keep shot records on a card if your card did not show up with you and time to loaded up came you got in line and got them again. It did not madder if you were still bleeding from the last ones. (remember the air gun shots). Anthrax had that complete series twice because they lost the record and the darn medic knew I had it because he was the one the did my last set. Your card had to be current and if they did not have it you were not current.
> Up side even at my age I have had a very health life . While expose to many serious diseases in foreign countries , I was mostly unaffected .


Yeah they did that to me, I took a break from service for a few years during my divorce, signed back up and 3 days later was at FT Bliss prepping for deployment to Iraq, they gave me every shot in the book except I was allowed to opt out of Anthrax( at the time), because my Med records had not arrived at the unit yet. Got in country sent with a small detachment to another base, had to get all the shots again(less then 2 months later) because my unit did not send the records with us. # months later sent somewhere else same thing happened, records not sent with detachment, of course the medic would not accept the fact we all knew you had to get them at the mob site, or my swearing I hat them at FOB Speicher, so this time I demanded a copy of the little yellow shot record and carried it with me at all times. By the next deployment they had added a few shots and Anthrax was no longer an opt out so I had to have it.

I am with OSFG I would not get the shots if I had a choice, now that I am retired I can no longer be forced to get the flu shot...was lucky my 18 months in the ROK Flu shots came up twice my PSG hated them as much as I did and so he tagged me as his driver because he had to go to Brigade for important stuff, shame was it happened during flu shots...I was so sad. I also did not get sick , unlike all the others. I also do not trust what they give us...who knows if that new Flu vaccine will kill ya especially when more and more they are giving you the live virus(when they make you inhale it). If my immune system can not handle itself after all it's forced shots I am no longer going to force it to get assistance.


----------



## Innkeeper

Old SF Guy said:


> They were going to kick my ass out for refusing anthrax until I learned that claiming you had seriuses (can't spell it but didn't have to to claim it) kept me from that useless inoculation. They gave me PB tablets in Desert storm and told me I had to force my soldiers to take them....I said **** you...I ain't taking them nor will I force it. Damn experimental drugs on soldiers. Not this Old SF Guy. I'll drink myself into a comma before I let you medicate me and my offspring into obedience...


My Brigade leadership tried to force everyone to take the malaria tablets this last deployment, so many of us told them to go ahead and start our paperwork we will not take them that BN ended up telling Brigade no, first time they stood up for us, I think they were more afraid of having no manpower left after the refusals then actually caring about our health.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

With the US not having a southern border or an immigration policy these days, considering the numbers of illegals flooding into the country encouraged by the Obama administration, that might not be a bad move. I may have to consider that too!


----------



## SquirrelBait

No thimerosal for me. Thanks.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Innkeeper said:


> My Brigade leadership tried to force everyone to take the malaria tablets this last deployment, so many of us told them to go ahead and start our paperwork we will not take them that BN ended up telling Brigade no, first time they stood up for us, I think they were more afraid of having no manpower left after the refusals then actually caring about our health.


I was told to take the mephlaquin ( again..I can't spell that shit) tablets for malaria. I get to Africa and the peace corp folk all say we donlt take that because it causes depression.... I have dreams like you wouldn't believe...I have a next door neighbor that kills himself and his wife. **** the FDA ...**** the USG. Go ahead and take a ill cause they say its safe...Me?...I'm eatin honey....go ahead and believe that the USG cares about you....not me...not ever again.


----------



## Smitty901

Thanks to modern day tech the chip on ID card can record your entire shot record and what is needed of you medical records. 
Someday your entire 201 file.
I have no regrets from the shots. I have seen the down side of not having them. From wide spread diseases to a friend that has lived a life time with polio because his mother would not get him the shot.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Here is what I know... a 5.56mm pill keeps the bad shit at bay. I can run and hide for as long as I can shoot well at 1000 meters. I can get water from a ****ing rock and I can eat dirt...I can do shit you can't imagine...leave me alone and you may survive....don't and well its gonna be an exciting year for you and your family......


----------



## Innkeeper

Smitty901 said:


> Thanks to modern day tech the chip on ID card can record your entire shot record and what is needed of you medical records.
> Someday your entire 201 file.
> I have no regrets from the shots. I have seen the down side of not having them. From wide spread diseases to a friend that has lived a life time with polio because his mother would not get him the shot.


They have the ability, but they have yet to implement it, all med records are now electronic and they can access them from anywhere the military has a computer, but nothing is on the ID card except info needed to access military computers, emails, and other classified web sites and programs.

I still keep a copy of all shots and any other medical work done to me by the military, because to this day my first 10 years of medical records are still MIA, and when I was down at both Ft STewart and later Ft Knox after transfer home for the CBWTU program I was one of only 100's if not more whose older active duty records had been "lost". Nope don't trust them I have duplicate hard copies, on two different Hard drives and on 3 different thumb drives and I update them with everything VA does to me also.


----------



## Smitty901

Innkeeper said:


> They have the ability, but they have yet to implement it, all med records are now electronic and they can access them from anywhere the military has a computer, but nothing is on the ID card except info needed to access military computers, emails, and other classified web sites and programs.
> 
> I still keep a copy of all shots and any other medical work done to me by the military, because to this day my first 10 years of medical records are still MIA, and when I was down at both Ft STewart and later Ft Knox after transfer home for the CBWTU program I was one of only 100's if not more whose older active duty records had been "lost". Nope don't trust them I have duplicate hard copies, on two different Hard drives and on 3 different thumb drives and I update them with everything VA does to me also.


 I did my Medical review board at Ft Knox and was repaired there. They treat me very well IMO. No BS just get the stuff done and gone.
I have the hard copies of most of my records. a couple years before I retired they had converted everything over and we were given the hard copies. It was strange to see paper work from my first day in uniform. A 25 year old sick rest in Quarters slip.
Depending on what type unit you serve with you would be surprised what they are doing with those ID cards.
Obamas VA can kiss my ........


----------



## Old SF Guy

Yes I can understand that...but I ain't no mans guinea pig..so **** the mandated shots. If I chose too OK...if not leave me alone.but the military doesn't work that way...do or be kicked out. Thats a ****ing fact....I lived that shit.

and Smitty...there are no records of the shots or pills I was told to take during desert storm. Sort of like the anti foliage ...agent orange shit in Vietnam. I'm not a conspiracy theorist...but I know what happened to me


----------



## PaulS

I don't trust that the doctor wouldn't inject one of the new IC chips that have all your records on it. I just may not want to share that information. I have never had a flu shot or any of the shots they give all the kids now. I get my Tetanus shots every five or ten years but I don't take the shots I don't need. I haven't had even a cold in the last thirty years. People around me just keep getting sick and dying - I guess only the good die young - I'll probably live forever.


----------



## RNprepper

Good for you, GT. It makes no sense to me that people will prep in every other way and not do the obvious prepping of their immune systems so they will be resistant to the massive outbreaks of disease that will follow a SHTF event. BTW - gamma globulin _used_ to be given to prevent Hepatitis A before there was a very effective vaccine. You will be getting the Twinrix, most likely, that combines Hep B and Hep A. (Forget gamma globulin.) The oral typhoid is the easiest to take and will last 5 years, compared to the injectable which is less effective and lasts only 3 years. And the Tdap will last 10 years.

Sorry, but honey is not going to prevent lock jaw from tetanus, nor typhoid that can kill you, nor polio that can cripple if it doesn't kill you. Measles, mumps, rubella - don't even get me started. I worked 11 years in Papua New Guinea and saw first hand the horrible effects of an unvaccinated population. Hep A won't kill you but you'll be down for the count, possible for several months. Pretty hard to contribute to a survival group when you are as weak as a kitten and orange as a pumpkin - besides the risk of spreading it to others. (Might be hard to find someone to take care of an infected person, for that matter.) One other tidbit - deadly flu pandemics kill the YOUNG STRONG HEALTHY people - not the elderly like the usual annual flu strains do. With a highly virulent strain of influenza, the immune system goes into hyper drive - the healthier the individual, the stronger this response. The body actually kills itself by the immune response - usually by filling the lungs with pus. When we had deaths in the hospital from the initial H1N1 outbeak, many were folks in the prime of their lives with no co-morbidities. It made a believer out of the most resistant doctors. Once they saw what was happening, you better believe they got their H1N1 vaccinations! They described the lungs as being filled with jello. No ventilator in the world can get air through that muck. For me, I get my flu shot every year. Sometimes it is a hit, sometimes a miss. But.... it provides tiny reservoirs of latent immunity. I want to be a care giver - not a care taker when the SHTF. If you are worried about thimerisol, get the individual dosed vaccine or get the intradermal - 1/10th the dose into the skin, with high effectiveness. There is more mercury in a can of tuna than you will get in a flu shot. It also never fails to amaze me that people who don't want to "put any foreign substance" into their bodies will drink soda or eat hotdogs. Really? A tiny bit of killed virus is a whole lot easier on your system than full blown influenza. Oh yeah - one more advantage to the flu shot - it can protect you from heart attack. The incredible inflammatory reaction from the disease can trigger a heart attack.

Stick to your plan, GT. It's one of the smartest things you can do now to protect your family. You will have enough survival issues to worry about without having to deal with vaccine preventable diseases.


----------



## Innkeeper

RNprepper said:


> Good for you, GT. It makes no sense to me that people will prep in every other way and not do the obvious prepping of their immune systems so they will be resistant to the massive outbreaks of disease that will follow a SHTF event. BTW - gamma globulin _used_ to be given to prevent Hepatitis A before there was a very effective vaccine. You will be getting the Twinrix, most likely, that combines Hep B and Hep A. (Forget gamma globulin.) The oral typhoid is the easiest to take and will last 5 years, compared to the injectable which is less effective and lasts only 3 years. And the Tdap will last 10 years.
> 
> Sorry, but honey is not going to prevent lock jaw from tetanus, nor typhoid that can kill you, nor polio that can cripple if it doesn't kill you. Measles, mumps, rubella - don't even get me started. I worked 11 years in Papua New Guinea and saw first hand the horrible effects of an unvaccinated population. Hep A won't kill you but you'll be down for the count, possible for several months. Pretty hard to contribute to a survival group when you are as weak as a kitten and orange as a pumpkin - besides the risk of spreading it to others. (Might be hard to find someone to take care of an infected person, for that matter.) One other tidbit - deadly flu pandemics kill the YOUNG STRONG HEALTHY people - not the elderly like the usual annual flu strains do. With a highly virulent strain of influenza, the immune system goes into hyper drive - the healthier the individual, the stronger this response. The body actually kills itself by the immune response - usually by filling the lungs with pus. When we had deaths in the hospital from the initial H1N1 outbeak, many were folks in the prime of their lives with no co-morbidities. It made a believer out of the most resistant doctors. Once they saw what was happening, you better believe they got their H1N1 vaccinations! They described the lungs as being filled with jello. No ventilator in the world can get air through that muck. For me, I get my flu shot every year. Sometimes it is a hit, sometimes a miss. But.... it provides tiny reservoirs of latent immunity. I want to be a care giver - not a care taker when the SHTF. If you are worried about thimerisol, get the individual dosed vaccine or get the intradermal - 1/10th the dose into the skin, with high effectiveness. There is more mercury in a can of tuna than you will get in a flu shot. It also never fails to amaze me that people who don't want to "put any foreign substance" into their bodies will drink soda or eat hotdogs. Really? A tiny bit of killed virus is a whole lot easier on your system than full blown influenza. Oh yeah - one more advantage to the flu shot - it can protect you from heart attack. The incredible inflammatory reaction from the disease can trigger a heart attack.
> 
> Stick to your plan, GT. It's one of the smartest things you can do now to protect your family. You will have enough survival issues to worry about without having to deal with vaccine preventable diseases.


No one here has told him not to do it, just like all of us, he has his own choices in life, everyone has just been discussing their choices or in the case of some Lack of Choices. I have had my polio shot, still have the mark on my shoulder blade. And I have and will keep getting my tetanus shot, had like 4 of them in 2005, because medical types would not accept my word I had already gotten one, nor common sense that would tell them I would not be able to get into Iraq without already having that and all the other shots they forced upon me once already let alone 2 and 3 times.

I do not mind a vaccine or two which I know is good and will work, but there is no way I am taking all these new vaccines they keep coming up with just because they say it will help when they have barely done much testing and are not sure of all the effects. It is like all these wonder meds, which have a longer list of possible side effects then the list of what can helped by it.

I also am not putting down your profession RNprepper I respect all people in the medical field, I just ask for the same respect back.

I have some friends whose parents opted out of getting their kids vaccines and who to this day have not gotten any and they are healthy as a horse and never been sick a day in their life. Sometimes you have to have faith in your body, because it is an amazing device and sometimes you have to trust it to cure itself. Some of these nasty bugs out there are the result of humans tampering with trying to stop them in which case the bug mutates and gets worse, making us tamper again, and the whole cycle starts over again.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Old SF Guy said:


> One piece of advice...when you get to Gamma gobulin shots...put it under your arm pit for like 20 minutes or else its like injecting honey into you ass. Me? I think your completely insane....let me get a shot of every prototype drug the FDA has advocated since they have such a great record of being right... maybe afterwards you can fire proof your house with some FDA approved asbestos fire retardants...maybe even re-paint it in a bright green with some lead paint.. The gave me one shot during desert storm...before I refused anything further... I will not mention the ramifications publicly. Eat some damn honey and go to sleep.


I remember the first time I had a Gamma Globulin shot. I knew it was going to be something "special" when the medic told me to drop my pants. I had never gotten a shot in the butt since I had joined the Army. It had always been in my arms. After I got the shot it felt like I had a walnut under the skin of my butt.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I make sure that all of my shots are up to date. One of the big things that will happen in the event of a shtf scenario will be breakouts of diseases. IMO it is one of the basic things that people should do to prepare for disasters. 

Another thought, watch the the news. There is a FLOOD of ILLEGAL aliens pouring across our border NOW. They are carrying all sorts of diseases including TB, measles, chicken pox, scabies, lice and even leprosy. The Federal Government is transporting them commercially by buses and planes across the Country. I strongly suggest that you make sure your shots are up to date.


----------



## Smitty901

Notsoyoung said:


> I remember the first time I had a Gamma Globulin shot. I knew it was going to be something "special" when the medic told me to drop my pants. I had never gotten a shot in the butt since I had joined the Army. It had always been in my arms. After I got the shot it felt like I had a walnut under the skin of my butt.


 Like the knot in you arm from the Anthrax pushs up help the knot go away sooner. Smallpox had gone away no one was getting that one anymore.
Then the threat arose. It was funny when I stepped up a medic younger than my children looked at me when she saw the mark on my arm, "OH your one of those " I have to get someone over here you get a different shot. I had the small pox shot many years before she was born.
Funny part I was the only one that day that required the different shot. I complemented the soldier on her trsining at least she knew what was up when she saw it.


----------



## Innkeeper

Notsoyoung said:


> I make sure that all of my shots are up to date. One of the big things that will happen in the event of a shtf scenario will be breakouts of diseases. IMO it is one of the basic things that people should do to prepare for disasters.
> 
> Another thought, watch the the news. There is a FLOOD of ILLEGAL aliens pouring across our border NOW. They are carrying all sorts of diseases including TB, measles, chicken pox, scabies, lice and even leprosy. The Federal Government is transporting them commercially by buses and planes across the Country. I strongly suggest that you make sure your shots are up to date.


I do not travel by bus nor by airplane anymore, way too many people, I can not stand being around that many at one time since my deployments. And so far the Gov't has not tried to contract me to haul any in my jeep so I need not worry about that part of their diseases.


----------



## cdell

Whenever we have to take one of our kids in for shots my wife and I get the nurse to check our records to see if we need anything. It seems like a good idea to be immunized against any disease we can prevent. As a side note in the north where the people are more remote the community vaccination levels are much lower and they fairly frequently have outbreaks of random illness's that you don't hear about ever in the south because the public is largely immunized against them, so those bugs are still out there waiting for the opportunity. I would be very concerned about what might be coming across your Southern border right now, which I'm sure will make its way to our Southern border in time.

Edit: I should note that I am in Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## tirednurse

GTGallop said:


> Well Friends and Neighbors,
> 
> I found out my insurance covers immunizations at 100% (preventative care) so I've set up a schedule to go every Friday until I've had every single shot that we give kids here in the states. Just trying to cover my bases in case I missed one as a kid or because it wore off with age. Then I'll move on to the stuff that you get if you are travelling to Mexico, Guatemala, Belize, Costa Rica, Canada etc. Mainly because these are attached countries via land mass and I'm more likely to travel there or be with people that travel there.
> 
> Today was TDap and MMR.
> Next Friday is Pneumococcal (Pneumonia) and Meningococcal (Bacterial Meningitis). Those are two doser's so I'll have to go back after a few months and get Round #2.
> 
> Then we move on to Hep A&B and Hib. When October gets here, Influenza. Then on to typhoid and the other exotics.
> 
> The idea is that:
> 1. I need to get caught up any way - no harm, no foul.
> 2. I want them in me long enough to get my system up to snuff before anything happens.
> 3. I don't want to get put on some waiting list later when the demand shoots through the roof.
> 4. In my mind, even if I had to pay for these out of pocket, it is cheap insurance against what could happen. Just another step in getting prepared.
> 
> If you are thinking about doing the same, I HIGHLY recommend it.
> Here is a link to what you SHOULD have already had. http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/downloads/adult/adult-schedule-easy-read.pdf
> But I know as a kid they weren't giving my generation Hep A/B, Pneumococcal, Hib, or HPV. So I've got a pretty good gap there. You may too.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


I like your thinking, however if you have had vaccinations as a child but just question if you are immunized against anything you can have a titter test done. this is a blood test that can test immunity for everything we immunize for. 
I have had it done a couple times because I am one of the people unable to gain immunity to Hep B despite having the series 3 different times. It is nice to know that the immunizations I had as a child have given me immunity to the bad nasty bugs also.


----------



## RNprepper

My apologies to all I have offended with my comments and factual information I have given about vaccines. (Not new - historically, people get upset about this stuff. There were riots in New York when small pox vaccination was mandated.) I worked in Occupational Health and Infection Control for many years, and I completely honor an individual's choice in the matter. However, I am horrified by the UN-informed choices people make for themselves and especially their children - choices bases on myth and not on fact. Yes, there are many children who have never been vaccinated and who are healthy as horses. Wonderful - until they get exposed. They are healthy because of "herd immunity" which means that everyone around them is immunized and therefore these kids have no exposure to devastating diseases. These diseases are bad enough in early childhood, but once a child hits puberty, the severity goes way up. Mumps will render a teenage boy sterile. Or death, or with brain damage from encephalopathy. Measles can also result in fatal encephalopathy that may not become active for 10 years after the infection. If a pregnant woman gets rubella, her unborn baby risks terrible consequences. Chicken pox pneumonia has a 30% mortality in adults. Pertussis - horrible - google it and see what a baby with pertussis looks like before it dies. We are only a generation away from the iron lungs of polio outbreaks. How quickly we forget. Furthermore, these kids can never travel internationally where these diseases are rampant. Scarier yet is the fact that our communicable diseases are on the rise, due to international travel. You don't have to go to central America when central America is coming to you.

When the SHTF, no one with a communicable disease is coming into my compound. I'll leave food outside the gate.


----------



## Smitty901

RNprepper you make some very good points. I am old enough to have seen the results of some of these easy to prevent or mitigate diseases.
I still remember every kid around have measles and chicken poxs and others Stuff you never even hear much about anymore.
Polio was also a very big one so easy to protect against. 
Things like malaria are often specific to and area, clearly if not at risk the pills should not be taken. We took them at first in some areas of Iraq due to a know threat , but when it became clear the threat was not current we stopped them. I was more concerned with Soldiers them self miss using insect sprays like Permethrin. The stuff had a long list of warning and they were told time and time again not to wear clothing with fresh spray on it but they would spray and go. Many would spray it on their skin no madder how many times we tried to tell them.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Border Patrol Agent Hospitalized with Pneumonia Caught from an Illegal Immigrant, Expected to Have Lifelong Complications | National Review Online

This Border Agent caught bacterial pneumonia from processing ILLEGAL aliens. He spent 7 days in a hospital before being released, and will have asthma-like symptoms for for the rest of his life. This is an air born disease. We are sending these people across the country using public transportation systems like planes and buses. Can you think of a faster way to spread this and other diseases across the country? Think that the Federal government is going to warn people that this is happening?

I suggest that when getting vaccinations you should be sure to get the pneumonia shot too.


----------



## slewfoot

Good for you GT, better safe than sorry.
A few years ago had to do this and wasn't by choice. After having a stem cell/ bone marrow transplant the process killed off my immune system and had to spend 2 years getting all my baby and childhood shots. Don't believe the wild stories of government plots to implant chips and along with the doctors using you as a some experimental animal. This stuff comes from too much TV.


----------



## RNprepper

Tirednurse (me too!),
The current thinking on the Hep B titers is that those who are "non responders" are actually probably immune. The titer test only picks up the antigen on certain receptor sites of the cells, and in some people, immunity is developed at different receptor sites that are not picked up by the test. A lot more data is needed to determine this for certain, or to have all the non responders volunteer to be infected with Hep B to see what if they get it or not. (Of course I am joking - that will never happen.) But the Hep B vaccine has been around for about 30 years now (my guessing) and the evidence is pretty strong that the non-responders are still immune.

GT - it sure doesn't hurt to get boosters on any of it.

Malarial meds can be tough, but malaria is worse. (I've had it 3 times and my son almost died from the falciparum strain when we lived in Papua New Guinea.) There are different meds that can be used for prevention and treatment. I imagine in the military, however, it was "one size fits all" and you didn't have any choice about which regimen to try. It is correct, that the 4 types of malaria are found in different areas and the prophylaxis needs to be appropriate for the type. Unfortunately, like TB, there is a lot of drug resistance now, due to people not finishing their treatments. There has been a LOT of work in the past 10 years on developing a vaccine for malaria. This will be a huge breakthrough for people living in endemic areas. Life expectancy in third world countries is still around 45 years UNTIL vaccines, antibiotics, and antimalarials enter the picture. Then it jumps right up into the 60s and 70s. In the U.S., vaccines and antibiotics have been the greatest medical achievements for increasing life expectancy. (I'd put modern anesthesia and hand hygiene right up there with the top medical breakthroughs of all time.)


----------



## Mike45

Old SF Guy said:


> Yes I can understand that...but I ain't no mans guinea pig..so **** the mandated shots. If I chose too OK...if not leave me alone.but the military doesn't work that way...do or be kicked out. Thats a ****ing fact....I lived that shit.
> 
> and Smitty...there are no records of the shots or pills I was told to take during desert storm. Sort of like the anti foliage ...agent orange shit in Vietnam. I'm not a conspiracy theorist...but I know what happened to me


I was a support guy in 3rd Group for a few years, and I swear the medics walked around with a cooler bag and a roster for people that needed shots. They would wait for us at the chute turn in point on St. Mere, they were dedicated to their job. I have been vaccinated against damn near everything you can think of, twice-even rabies. I only had 3 of the mandatory 6 anthrax shots though, and that will probably be what gets me. Hopefully nothing starts growing out of some strange place on my body because of it all though.


----------



## Smitty901

Mike45 said:


> I was a support guy in 3rd Group for a few years, and I swear the medics walked around with a cooler bag and a roster for people that needed shots. They would wait for us at the chute turn in point on St. Mere, they were dedicated to their job. I have been vaccinated against damn near everything you can think of, twice-even rabies. I only had 3 of the mandatory 6 anthrax shots though, and that will probably be what gets me. Hopefully nothing starts growing out of some strange place on my body because of it all though.


 Had the full anthrax series twice no ill effects, that happens when shot records don't keep up and you deploy on 48 hour notice.


----------



## Badcompany

Im convinced every shot you get in the military either makes you sterile, stupid or both. I started refusing shots of any kind about a year before I got out.


----------



## Mike45

Badcompany said:


> Im convinced every shot you get in the military either makes you sterile, stupid or both. I started refusing shots of any kind about a year before I got out.


lol So are you sterile and/or stupid? Im just kidding, you said it first! We had guys refuse shots too, usually about the time they were about to get UCMJ action, they changed their minds.


----------



## GTGallop

Well, I certainly didn't expect this to sprout legs and roam 4 pages in that short a time span. I also didn't expect to change any ones mind on the topic of vaccinations. I know there are a lot of people for it and a lot of people against it. Fortunately, or well maybe unfortunately, I'm not eligible for a lot of those advanced immunizations they give the US Armed Services. All I can really get, with out a lot of hassle, is the pretty bland stuff that we have been doing here in the stats for years.

Are there questionable preservatives? Sure.
Do they pose a risk? Yup

I went into this fully informed. Weighed my options and considered input from my physician, a secondary physician, a 1-800 Nurse Hotline that we have access to, and my health insurance provider. Not to mention the grand sum of all human knowledge that I wield at my finger tips - Google. I also have people that I will be responsible for that have genetic auto immune deficiencies. I can't risk bringing things back home with me if I come in contact with it. In the end, I felt the likelihood of exposure to diseases and potentially contracting them far outweighed the other very present risks. _Calculated gamble? Yes._

I would say this on the topic. If you are of the opinion that vaccines are bad, pose too much unnecessary risk, don't fit within your plan, or you (like me) are deathly afraid of needles and you decide to opt out, then I can absolutely respect that. That's what makes America great. We each pursue happiness in our own way.

If you have decided, like me, that you are going to man up and get over your shot anxiety, and "take one (or many actually) for the team, then you should probably put that on the short list. Our growing border situation could easily exhaust our Influenza supplies and you have to know that keeping those people in close proximity will spread contagion quickly. Other vaccines are likely to fly off the shelf too. It wouldn't surprise me do hear that they are being inoculated in droves.

What ever course of action you decide to take, I hope God smiles on you and your family and you live long, healthy, and uninterrupted lives only to end up leaving a large, never used, cache of prepping supplies to your kids.


----------



## GTGallop

I will say this... My left shoulder, (TDap I think?) still hurts. In my mind, I was only getting two shots. In reality I got 6 vaccines for 6 pathogens dumped in me. In hind sight, I'd probably do these one at a time if I were to do it over.


----------



## RNprepper

I'm going to risk one more opinion about vaccinations - for goodness sake, please make sure your pets are vaccinated for rabies! Rabies is absolutely a risk in any wildlife environment, and if your dog ends up running in the woods or helping you hunt, there is the real possibility he will encounter a raccoon, skunk, fox, bat, bobcat, coyote, or some other vector of rabies. Don't let Ol' Yeller bring it home to you. (Dogs only need a rabies vaccine every 3 years, so it's not hard to keep current. My horses/mules need them EVERY year since that is the requirement for equines and we live in a very wildlife rich area, with plenty of rabies cases every year.)


----------



## Innkeeper

RNprepper said:


> I'm going to risk one more opinion about vaccinations - for goodness sake, please make sure your pets are vaccinated for rabies! Rabies is absolutely a risk in any wildlife environment, and if your dog ends up running in the woods or helping you hunt, there is the real possibility he will encounter a raccoon, skunk, fox, bat, bobcat, coyote, or some other vector of rabies. Don't let Ol' Yeller bring it home to you. (Dogs only need a rabies vaccine every 3 years, so it's not hard to keep current. My horses/mules need them EVERY year since that is the requirement for equines and we live in a very wildlife rich area, with plenty of rabies cases every year.)


No Need to tell me even once there. lol I may not like all the shots I have been given but I will never skimp a thing on my Dogs medical care and vaccinations she is and always will be given first class treatment. I would never eat a single good bird without her, nor get a decent nights sleep.


----------



## RNprepper

Yup, GT, that Tdap is a bear. Fortunately it's good for 10 years and you won't need the pertussis part again - that's what makes the arm really sore, especially if you were sensitive to the pertussis part of the of the DTP as a child. When I vaccinated juveniles in the county jail (with no vaccination history) they got the "works" all at once: Tdap, MMR, Varicella, polio, Hep B, meningitis. They were pretty sick puppies for a couple of days.


----------



## GTGallop

RN Prepper - So am I good to double up on Pneumococcal and Meningococcal at the same time?
And are those butt or arm shots?


----------



## RNprepper

They are arm shots. I don't think you will have as much trouble with them as the Tdap. Follow the clinic recommendations where you are getting them. The funny thing about these shots is that the modified live viral ones (MMR, Varicella for example) must be given either together or separated by a month. If you need a series (which you probably don't - just boosters), you can imagine how long it would take to complete the whole vaccination program if you took them one at a time. If you are over 60, you can get the shingles shot as a one time deal and not get the Varicella. I imagine you had chicken pox as a kid, and so do not need the Varicella. However, absolutely DO get the shingles if you are over 60. I think I discussed before how shingles will break out when an individual is under stress - emotional, physical, fatigue, or stressed with another illness. I've seen many terminally ill patients get shingles at the end of their lives as their immune system finally starts to shut down. It is a very cruel twist of fate. Shingles is the last thing you need when the SHTF.

PS: There are no butt vaccines in the standard series. They are given in the arm to ensure that the really do go into the muscle (like the Hep B). Some go into the subcutaneous tissue under the skin, but all are given in the arm. Immunoglobulin was given in the butt to prevent Hep A, but that has long been replaced by the Hep A vaccine. Those IG's were a pain. Every 6 months. What bothered me most is that the IG is not a true vaccine, but the immune factors from the blood of many individuals. It is highly refined, however, and there has not been a case of disease (like HIV) contracted from IG shots, but it still made me a little nervous. The one year we skipped them is the year my husband contracted Hep A in a remote village situation. His case was uneventful and he recovered fully, but lost 3 months of work, lying in bed without the strength to even watch videos. Good hand hygiene will prevent caregivers from getting it, but like many viral diseases, it is most infective before the full blown symptoms appear. In a SHTF situation, Hep A will be very prevalent since water sources will be compromised. It is NOT something you want to get when your family needs you most. It doesn't matter how big and strong and macho a guy his, Hep A will kick his butt, and adequate rest is vital for the quickest recovery. The only "natural" immunity is acquired by getting the disease. A vaccination is SOOOOOOOOO much easier! 

Just try to remember that if you feel punky after shots, it is simply the process of your immune system reving up into high gear to build your immunity. It is a good thing. It means your system is working the way it is supposed to. You can take Tylenol or Motrin if you need to, but don't do it unless you really need to - like if you run a high fever, which I doubt will happen. It has been shown that taking antipyretics (fever reducers) with vaccines can prevent the full immune response. Try to do without if you can.

Again, I commend you for taking this step in prepping for disease. Since we live in Arizona, we probably have a stronger sense of urgency than some people who are not as close to the border. However, it is interesting to note that many illegal immigrants do not stop in Arizona - they go straight through to other states, many to the midwest. They try to get as far away from the border as possible. They certainly don't want to stick around in Maricopa Cty with Sheriff Joe!


----------



## GTGallop

Went and got Pneumococcal and Meningococcal yesterday.

They put me out for the evening, but I think some coffee and a shower and I'll be right as rain this morning.


----------



## RNprepper

duplicate


----------



## RNprepper

So you should be about done with everything except maybe the final HepA/HepB? Don't forget to ask your PCP for a prescription for the oral typhoid tablets. The immunity lasts for 5 years. Just tell the PCP that you might be travelling to South America, the South Pacific, or Asia. Get the script filled at WalMart or Cosco.

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/vis/vis-statements/typhoid.pdf


----------



## Jeep

I can tell you this, I will never volunteer for another TB test, or work for someone who requires one. Every time I got one, receivced or whatever it kept getting bigger and more speculative. If you have no reason for one do not get one. Same with Anthrax or influenza. Keep yourself healthy and use your preps to defeat things...

The Army Dr.'s who last did my TB test failed to schedule me for a reading, they injected me a second time in the same spot. By the time they got to read that I had a lump hard as bone under my skin and the worst sore I have ever had. They thought I was positive. When I told them that Hiroshima was in the room they backed up and let it go.


----------



## Denton

I am aware of the dangers of mercury and thimerasol, but I'd rather take my chances with them than with diptheria, rubella, etc.

No, I do not take the yearly flu shot. That is a yearly dice-roll. 

Yes, the GG shot was no fun. First time I had it, I was in the front of the line. No time to warm it. The next time, I made danged sure to be toward the end of the line.


----------



## GTGallop

RNprepper said:


> So you should be about done with everything except maybe the final HepA/HepB? Don't forget to ask your PCP for a prescription for the oral typhoid tablets. The immunity lasts for 5 years. Just tell the PCP that you might be travelling to South America, the South Pacific, or Asia. Get the script filled at WalMart or Cosco.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/vis/vis-statements/typhoid.pdf


I still have the following to go:
All 3 of Hep A
All 3 of Hep B
Haemophilus influenzae type B (Hib)
Standard Flu Shot (when the next batch comes out)

Then I've got to find a place that will give me the exotics like typhoid, yellow fever, etc...

I keep telling my doc that I'm planning on mission work in South America. Who knows, I might!

The funny thing is this........... When I started getting my immunizations re-upped, I practically had to bribe the doc and nurses into doing it. They were really trying to talk me out of it. Now they have HUGE posters all over the place in there encouraging people to get all of their shots renewed. I went in to see the doc about a separate issue last Friday and he even mentioned to me that I would want to get my shots done then paused and said, "oh yeah, your my patient that was ahead of this curve. Good job."

So I'm thinking that something was published or an announcement from the CDC or something.


----------



## GTGallop

Does Crypto get a vaccine?


----------



## RNprepper

I wouldn't think you would need the Hib as an adult. I'll have to check the latest standard. The Hep A and Hep B are combined into a vaccine called Twinrix. The Hep A only needs 2 shots, so you start with a Twinrix (A and B). A month later you get the plain B. Then 5 months after that you get another Twinrix. So it isn't as many shots as you think. 

And yes, the CDC has been advising people to get caught up. Because of unvaccinated populations, there is increased incidence of measles, mumps, pertussis. The southwest is in the midst of a pertussis epidemic, due to an unvaccinated bunch of kids in southern California. Adults can be asymptomatic and spread it to infants who can get very sick and die. (If you have the stomach, google some videos of infants with pertussis.) Every adult should have an updated Tdap (tetanus, diptheria, pertussis) to protect our babies.

Just checked and yup, you do indeed get a Hib.


----------



## GTGallop

Our daughter got pertussis (on an airplane from an elderly lady she was seated next to as far as we can figure) when we flew her from TX out to AZ when we moved. Took 5 trips to the hospital (2 by ambulance) and one trip to the fire station.

The doctors would look at her and say it was too bad for them to treat and to go to the hospital, then the hospital would think we were just there for narcotics and give us the boot. We kept getting bounced back and forth between two ends of the health care spectrum with little to no treatment. Even when she arrived at Phoenix Children's Hospital on an ambulance in respiratory distress they wouldn't even run blood work on her. Finally we got in with an allergist / immunologist in the Scottsdale Area that took a holistic look at the whole patient and said this ain't right. They did a full work up and found out she had been sick with pertussis for about 90 days.

Doctor had to notify the county, the county notified our employers, her school, the day care. We were told to notify the airline and any places we had been like movie theaters and grocery stores.

So yeah - I know the pertussis drill inside and out. I can't imagine that it is any better now that the ACA is in place here in the states.


----------



## jimb1972

Denton said:


> I am aware of the dangers of mercury and thimerasol, but I'd rather take my chances with them than with diptheria, rubella, etc.
> 
> No, I do not take the yearly flu shot. That is a yearly dice-roll.
> 
> Yes, the GG shot was no fun. First time I had it, I was in the front of the line. No time to warm it. The next time, I made danged sure to be toward the end of the line.


Is that the one that feels like you have a wad of bubble gum in your ass cheek? What the hell was that for?


----------



## Denton

jimb1972 said:


> Is that the one that feels like you have a wad of bubble gum in your ass cheek? What the hell was that for?


Gamma globulin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RNprepper

jimb1972 said:


> Is that the one that feels like you have a wad of bubble gum in your ass cheek? What the hell was that for?


GG was routinely given (every 6 months) for people at risk for Hep A. This would include travelers and military. Since the Havrix Hepatitis A vaccine was developed, the use of GG is greatly reduced. No one would get it as a travel vaccination now.


----------



## thepeartree

Here in Ohio we have had outbreaks of pertussis AND TB this year thanks to people who are too young to have been vaccinated as kids. I've actually lived overseas, so they gave me shots for everything in the dictionary. One they had to repeat 3 times and I still didn't get that scar, just a little bump the size of small acne and no scar. I consider myself lucky to be old enough. I am currently bringing the ones that need it up to par. Nobody who has skipped shots is getting within 100 yards of MY family, I can tell you that! I don't see any reason to change that policy, either. I think that we ought to do ourselves a favor and vaccinate all those illegals that pass through.


----------



## GTGallop

Well - I'm still pursuing the vaccines to get my shot card all up to date, but I've taken a little hiatus. I went and had LASIK done the other day. So I guess I kinda vaccinated my eyes against bad eyesight. I was at 20/15 the other day when I left his office and now I'm close to 20/10. All year long I have been making great strides in improving my health.

As a 41st birthday gift, I had about 7 vials of blood drawn and was perfect straight down the line. Doc was impressed with all of the functions and results and what not. Just gotta stay focused on losing the "Survival Food Store" I keep around my belly and I'll be in great shape! That too is dissipating, just slower than I'd like. But summer is a hibernation period here in Phoenix and good cool weather is right around the corner. I have tentative plans for some good long hikes that will require hauling a lot of water (weight) so that should do good to keep me moving in the right direction.

Since there is a "mystery virus" sweeping the nation (I'm betting it is Hib), I'll be getting that vaccine next along with the flu shot.


----------



## RNprepper

Don't delay with the Heb B and Hep A. Since they take 6 months to complete, it would be good to get started on them now.


----------



## Smitty901

While there may be a compilation now and then from some Vaccination. I am all in for getting them. The Army proved to me that Vaccinations are a good thing.


----------



## oddapple

medical professionals are sharply divided. The anti-crowd says "They still get to make their own choices!"
The idiotic acting a-hole crowd, who knows you'te a child by choice, a tard and that they know what's best since they read what "medscape" said, are all about intimidation and coercion. Basically, we are told that any tactic is OK and we are obligated to use any tactic to try and get every person. They offer us handy helpers about better ways to manage you and what you like to hear. It's disgusting. They are trying to force ghetto-dead-med on everybody and put "Shinola!" On a pile of insult.
They experiment on us too, trying to push these sales AND depopulation with terms like "ensuring conformity" and do not care if what they say is true or in any persons best interest - being the Hitler nanny is the carrot and profits are the call. It comes out though "herd immunity and management" - more evil and crime will be done and by ebola's benefactors than the disease for sure.
"Vaccine Gate" is official now, so you'll see a rush of pushing them by company reps and plants bur then it will fall back. They have to come up with something they can say is for ebola to hock, to get people now unless it's obama, at the end of a gun. They are going to do that too. If the Oval Office had it"s way, you'D be attacked on site and forced already.


----------



## GTGallop

Drink much lately?

I jest. Not disagreeing with you. Just having a hard time understanding your post.


----------



## oddapple

GTGallop said:


> Drink much lately?
> 
> I jest. Not disagreeing with you. Just having a hard time understanding your post.


I believe people should be able to make their own informed choices, including their children and be safe from assault or forced medicine, or that the medical community should be an organ and instrument for socio-political manipulation, especially in a buyer beware country controlled by financial intetests. It's only fair.
I am gravely concerned at the state of our citizens if they continue to let others, with conflict of interest, do their thinking for them and allow medical professionals of any level a status of authoritarian control. It was never that way and medicine as advocate needs to stop at the line of advisement and respect the will of people and families. The combination of medicine and negative end socio-political control is among the most monstrous of man's abuses of man.
But what are we about to see in the name of industry profits under a cloak of ebola? More frightening than ebola.


----------



## GTGallop

Knocked out the flu shot and the first round of Hep-B two weeks ago.

This coming Friday will start Hep-A and Hib with any luck.

Also - In my quest to improve my endurance and stamina, I'v started tracking my physical limitations against the Army Personal Fitness Test (APFT). I'm 41 and way too old or over weight to serve, but I'd at least like to maintain myself at "minimum soldier expectations" if not a little higher. So to help me get there, I've started to participate in this program.

Welcome to the one hundred push ups training program



> If you're serious about increasing your strength, follow this six week training program and you'll soon be on your way to completing 100 consecutive push ups!
> 
> Think there's no way you could do this? I think you can! All you need is a good plan, plenty of discipline and about 30 minutes a week to achieve this goal!
> 
> No doubt some of you can already do 50 consecutive push ups, but let's face it, you're in a big minority. Most of you reading this won't even be able to manage 20 pushups. Actually, I'm sure many of you can't even do 10.
> 
> However, it really doesn't matter which group you fall into. If you follow the progressive push ups training program, I'm positive you'll soon be able to do 100 push ups!


I'm cranking out 70 and will be at 100 soon. That is over the course of a whole day - not one sitting. After I hit 100 a day, then I look to do more than 10 or 15 at a time. It is doing wonders for the arms back and chest. Soon will need to add cardio.

So every year for new years, my resolution is to end the year healthier than I started it. I figure that will help me keep up with the aging process. And with only a few set back years, I've managed to do that. But this year has been AMAZING with the things I've done for my own personal health. So much better and stronger than I was just two or three years ago.


----------



## Jeep

No more for this kid, the First Gulf war gave me 3 vaccinations that they would not identify. The vials had plain white labels. No print. I as well will not disclose publicly the effects of these "wonder drugs".


----------



## ohiomama

It's been 8 years since I got out of the army. Prior to deployment (which was subsequently cancelled for my unit) in 2005, we were brought up to date on all vaccinations plus exotics...I was sick as a dog for a couple days as they were not spaced out. I hope most of what I received is still beneficial...I cannot for the life of me locate the sheet that listed what all they gave me. I do know I've had a couple sets of anthrax...both in active duty and reserve. I'm a VA patient...I wonder if they'd be able to locate what vaccinations I received in 2005?

~M


----------



## ohiomama

Innkeeper said:


> Yeah they did that to me, I took a break from service for a few years during my divorce, signed back up and 3 days later was at FT Bliss prepping for deployment to Iraq, they gave me every shot in the book except I was allowed to opt out of Anthrax( at the time), because my Med records had not arrived at the unit yet. Got in country sent with a small detachment to another base, had to get all the shots again(less then 2 months later) because my unit did not send the records with us. # months later sent somewhere else same thing happened, records not sent with detachment, of course the medic would not accept the fact we all knew you had to get them at the mob site, or my swearing I hat them at FOB Speicher, so this time I demanded a copy of the little yellow shot record and carried it with me at all times. By the next deployment they had added a few shots and Anthrax was no longer an opt out so I had to have it.
> 
> I am with OSFG I would not get the shots if I had a choice, now that I am retired I can no longer be forced to get the flu shot...was lucky my 18 months in the ROK Flu shots came up twice my PSG hated them as much as I did and so he tagged me as his driver because he had to go to Brigade for important stuff, shame was it happened during flu shots...I was so sad. I also did not get sick , unlike all the others. I also do not trust what they give us...who knows if that new Flu vaccine will kill ya especially when more and more they are giving you the live virus(when they make you inhale it). If my immune system can not handle itself after all it's forced shots I am no longer going to force it to get assistance.


I was stationed at Ft. Bliss 1998-2001...hated that place!

~M


----------



## GTGallop

OYE! Shot update...
Nurse refused to stick me with Haemophilius Influenzae Type B. She said it was for kids and if I had ever been around kids then I was good. Not sure about that. Sounds almost too good to be true.

On to the Hep A shot. They had to get a different nurse because the first one wouldn't give me this one either. Not sure what bug is up her ass, but I now understand why I get conflicting info from my doc - one nurse spins it her way, the other spins it different. So the good nurse gives me the shot and it sprays all over her, me, the table, everything. I'm not sure why the vaccine blew past the skin where the needle was. I've never seen that before. She seems to think it counts as a vaccine. But since 70 to 90% of the "juice" blew out of my bicep, I have to wonder. What say the nurses here?


----------



## tirednurse

first of all what you saw sprayed all over may have looked like a lot more than it actually was. so hopefully you got most of the dose. This vaccine is a 2 part series so you will need a second in 6 months. the amount you got today should start the process of building immunity and the second to ensure you have built enough of the antibodies. If you have any doubt to your immunity I would suggest that you have a titer done to check immunity a couple months after your second vaccine


----------



## Will2

yeah my vaccinations have always been mandatory same with the tests I think I've had to get 3 skin TB test 2 Xray TB tests. early when I was a kid I got the whole you know measles chicken pox and all that jazzin high school they had a mandatory have I be your C or something like that but it was three stages and I only got the first of first 2 or 3 series as I left school early that year

I'm not sure if it's related but I came down with something like mono after the injection and basically was semi comatose

I seriously considered getting other shots that were non metallic based or non-toxic based

generally I'm in good health so most of the problems that vaccine sold for I'm not too concerned about the others are so remote I'm not too concerned about. but hell if its free and its not going to hurt you no brainer

I would volunteer to test this ebola vaccine this they're testing right now though
A new bent on this year's flu season
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...ola-vaccine-doses-by-end-of-next-year-who.htm


----------



## RNprepper

GTGallop said:


> OYE! Shot update...
> Nurse refused to stick me with Haemophilius Influenzae Type B. She said it was for kids and if I had ever been around kids then I was good. Not sure about that. Sounds almost too good to be true.
> 
> On to the Hep A shot. They had to get a different nurse because the first one wouldn't give me this one either. Not sure what bug is up her ass, but I now understand why I get conflicting info from my doc - one nurse spins it her way, the other spins it different. So the good nurse gives me the shot and it sprays all over her, me, the table, everything. I'm not sure why the vaccine blew past the skin where the needle was. I've never seen that before. She seems to think it counts as a vaccine. But since 70 to 90% of the "juice" blew out of my bicep, I have to wonder. What say the nurses here?


Yes, hopefully you got at least half the dose of Hep A. Just be sure to get the follow up dose. If they give you any more flak, just tell them you are travelling to rural areas of Central Amercia or Mexico. Heck, you live in Arizona! I don't know why they are giving you a problem with Hep A. Did you get just the Havrix A or did you get the Twinrix which includes Hep B as well? As far as the Hib goes, you probably are OK, but the CDC recommedations are for unvaccinated adults to get it if they never had it. Probably not a big dealm though. The Hep B and Hep A are more important.


----------



## GTGallop

Update - Have had #2 of Hep B and other stuff has been put on hold while I had a root canal. They cored the hell out of that tooth. Crown goes on next week. Root canal did cause me to break my 12 month antibiotic free run. So now I'm 7 days antibiotic free! WOO HOO!

In other physical fitness news I started a challenge to get to 100 pushups at one time. Not sure what evil bastard came up with that training regimen, but it wasn't working. So I started doing 15, rest for a few seconds and then 10. That would give me a 25 push up set. Did that three times a day, then four. Started knocking out 100 pushups a day with out a gym membership.

Now I'm up in the 125 a day range and it has been a fantastic work out for my arms chest, and back (a little on the abs too). I've noticed that my T-Shirt sleeves are getting snug. I think around Jan 1, I'll see how many I can do at one time.

Every year I like to end the year healthier than I started it. I figure that will keep me ahead of the aging process. So far 2014 has been a banner year. Shots, eyes, teeth, cholesterol and body fat percentage down, but muscle mass up - way up. Also advanced academically getting my HAM License and pretty close to sitting for the PMP and ABCP certificates. If I can do this good next year, I'll be in great shape.


----------



## oddapple

The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services on Tuesday offered liability protections to drugmakers rushing to develop Ebola vaccines and urged other countries to follow suit.

Health and Human Services (HHS) Secretary Sylvia Burwell made the announcement as part of the Public Readiness and Emergency Preparedness (PREP) Act in a move aimed at encouraging the development and availability of experimental Ebola vaccines.

Experimental being the code word.....
Do what you wilt. I'd rather just be shot down running for my life than walk up like a putz and volunteer.


----------

